# 2005 - Lobular 50



## verdibr (Sep 29, 2005)

I am looking at an 05 Lobular 50 with all centaur and proton wheels. I have not seen any reviews of this bike. I have have read many other reviews of Orbea and most seem to be postive. I am leaning towards getting this bike but I am considering two others.

A cervelo soloist centaur but it does not have the protons and does not have the centaur brakes but is in my price range. 
A lightspeed firenzze with all centaur and proton wheels.

I am currently riding a 20+ year old Trek 1200 with all 105 except a 600 crank. My wife is letting be get the new ride and spend a couple of $$$s on it.

Thanks for an info.

Brad


----------

